# ABTs and Sausage



## heavymoose (Jan 10, 2016)

Decided to smoke some ABTs and Sausage yesterday.  Check out the pictures, they turned out great.













IMG_0949.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0950.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0951.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0952.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0953.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0954.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0955.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0956.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


















IMG_0957.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Jan 10, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2016)

Everything looks great! What kind of sausage is that?


----------



## heavymoose (Jan 10, 2016)

The larger one is a Bavarian bratwurst and I believe the smaller ones are called Nuremberg bratwurst.  They are from a great place in Baltimore called Binkert's.  I am usually the only one in there not speaking in German.


----------



## diamondmarco (Jan 10, 2016)

Yep, Nurembergers. You can tell by the finger size. They were made to be able to pass through the keyhole of jail cells (long story, but true) in midevil times in Nuremberg, Bavaria.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2016)

Awesome!! A history lesson too!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 12, 2016)

HM, That looks like a great meal !!!!!!!


----------



## b-one (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## mummel (Jan 13, 2016)

Fantastic!

Guys I really want to get into German style sausage making.  I dont know where to start.  A Bavarian brat sounds perfect but there are so many variations of recipes online.  Where do I look for?


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice looking meal, Moose.

Disco


----------

